# Stabling and upset.



## LuvCaesar (Mar 18, 2009)

My parents used to run a boarding stable years ago when I was growing up. At first they didn't have any type of contract in writing and rules were well you know "common sense". You use it, you put it back, if it's not yours, ask permission to use it. Clean up after yourself, be courteous to others etc... Then they realized some rules needed to be set. Best thing I've learned from boarding myself is try to get a boarding contract of some sort. Something in writing if possible. I've noticed you go to a place and talk to the BO and everything seems so "layed back". Oh we're easy going here they'd say. Until you do somethig that is against the rules. I would like to know the rules ahead of time. If I had something in writing when I first inquired about board I would have known that fans were not allowed to be put on your stall even if it's 110 degrees outside. I guess you could ask her why she changed your verbal agreement. Things like putting on fly masks and blankets and stuff like that are a bother to most BO's and usually require an additional charge at most places unless it's included in the boarding contract. Good luck to you.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Stakie said:


> I am a bit irked at the owner. I had discussed with this person I did not want my horse without a pasture buddy. Come to find out she pretty much went against her word and told me she thought it would be okay because he can see them in their nice little stables. I made it very clear to this person I didn't want to board if he was not going to have someone with him. They ARE herd animals. I just feel like I have been double crossed.
> 
> On another note I leave a fly mask out and she told em she could not simply put the fly mask on my horse to "keep costs low". IN my head I am "Wtfing".
> 
> .


Personally I think you are way over reacting. Yes, horses are herd animals but as long as they are within sight with another horse they are fine. You don't have to have physical proximity. Secondly, many stables charge extra for additional services such as putting on or taking off blankets - fly masks would also fall into this category.

If you want full service then you should expect to pay for full service.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, we do have a contract but these were not written in stone. I am the ONLY boarder for the time being. I did e-mail her and politely ask the situation. For not having a pasture buddy she told me it was because the dutch doors to HER horses stables were open and my horse could see them and be around them without having to be next to them. I don't like the feeling that I was lied to. I very obviously told this person the reason i would board there was because my horse could have a pasture buddy. Which he now ONLY has in the evenings. She said he would probably have a pasture buddy during the winter because she wants to bring in more boarders. Which I am also happy and sad for. I told her I liked that there were not a lot of boarders. I don't like having a whole bunch of people around me.

I don't even have space to put my stuff. At the moment it's int he barns attic. Which also means there is no stand for my saddle and I will have to get one myself. It also means when there are other boarders they could steal my stuff and that my saddle could get mold on it.

I really like how much space my horse is getting. I like that this place is VERY close and I like that it is a descent price.. but I am just so upset right now.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I am PAYING for a full service care. I am upset because I was TOLD before I even boarded him there he would have a pasture buddy. Now he doesn't. I told her it was a big thing with him. He MUST have a pasture buddy. She agreed to this.. but yet now she is telling me he will not until another boarder comes along?


----------



## LuvCaesar (Mar 18, 2009)

I do have to agree with iridehorses. If you expect full care treatment, you're going to have to pay full care prices.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I am paying for full care...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I think your definition is incorrect. Full care never means putting on fly masks, blankets, etc. Full care means feeding and turnout.

I'm guessing this is your first horse and first time boarding.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Full Care doesn't include fly masks, blanketing and so forth usually.

If you want him to have a fly mask, ask her how much the charge would be.

As far as storage, weren't you aware of the lack thereof BEFORE you moved your horse there? It's not like a storage building grew wings and flapped off the day you moved in. 

You can't realistically expect her to not have more boarders just because you don't like other people and told her so. It's HER facility, if she wants more boarders, that's her business. 

If you don't like people, buy your own property and then you can do what you like with your horse, exactly the way you like it done and you don't ever have to see another soul.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Not my first horse, yes first time boarding. Which is why I posted in the first place. I wanted to know if this was normal or not. I am still very ****ed off to be told one thing and have another thing done.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I was also told there would be lockers built. Again come to find out they changed their minds. They tell me one thing and do another. (Which is why I am mad in the first place. I am being told something will be done.. and then it is not.) 

I never asked her NOT to have boarders. Where in my post does it even say that?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

That is why they make contracts - so that there are no mistakes about what is to be expected. I might suggest that you have one drawn up so that everyone is clear as to their expectations.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I hate to say this but unfortunately you are a boarder. When push comes to shove, you really dont have a say where your horse goes. BOs try to be accomdating as much as possible, but they usualy have the power to change fields and horses around at their free will. I understand that you are upset, but maybe there was a reason for the change? Have you heard back from her when you asked? I do not think you are out of line asking because you were under the impression he would have a buddy, but just be careful you dont over react. 

As far as the fly mask is concerned, you can not assume a BO or BM will *do anything* other than feed your horse and make sure it has water with out an extra charge. That is something you should have asked when shopping for barns. You also want to ask about cleaning cuts and notifying the vet and you if something were to happen. You can not assume that someone will clean a cut when they see it, sad, but true. And heck, while we are at it, you want to ask about medications, wrapping, everything you can think of that your horse may need. It is vital that owners and boarders are on the same page when accpeting a new horse.

This just sounds like a case of not asking the right questions when it comes to the little things. Please let us know what she says about not having a pasture buddy.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks wetrain17, that makes it a lot clearer to me. I was simply told the reason he doesn't have a buddy was because he can see them because their dutch doors can open.

It's more of a.. I feel like I was lied into coming to this place. I allowed myself to trust these people being their only boarder that things would be improving. I asked all these type of questions before I even moved my horse to this place. It just makes me furious that they give me their word on these things and then it doesn't happen. I am not use to this type of stuff.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> Personally I think you are way over reacting. *Yes, horses are herd animals but as long as they are within sight with another horse they are fine. You don't have to have physical proximity*. Secondly, many stables charge extra for additional services such as putting on or taking off blankets - fly masks would also fall into this category.


this is not totally true! My horse is a 22 year old QH gelding and he totally freaks out (like running the fence, breaking through the fence, screaming pacing etc) when he is not pastured with another horse* not just in the next pasture.* He needs proximity. I have worked on this with him for years and he got better and was able to be alone but he is retired now and for all of the years of wonderful companionship I feel that it is the least that I can do to make sure he is happy.:shock:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

There is an exception to every rule, rlcarnes.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I have gone through a fair share of 'cheap' stables and they were all a pain in my rear. The first one was one someone's property who loved horses, but had a horse-hating uncle running the business part. My horse had a stall that was 50' by 25' (I kid you not) with a 25x25 out area. The hay was good and I was only paying $130 per horse for what they said was cleaning and feeding. I was practically singing out of joy.

Then my roof leak in my stall, making it a muddy mess that never dried....they said they would fix it and never did. 

The automatic water randomly stopped working, I don't know how long my horse was without water before I noticed (I was out there every other day). It took them 3 weeks to fix. My horse was put in the other large stall with my friends horse, until it was fixed.

One day the people said okay for BRAND NEW owners to bring in a 6 year old stud they bought from action that day and they wanted to put it in a pen that had a fence that was 2.5 feet high. The only way I could convince them that it was not okay was to say that the stud was going to hop the fence, kill the three geldings on the property, kill the pregnant mare's foal once it was born, and then breed to all three mares. It was over exaggerated, but it was the only way I could make sure they put the stud back on the trailer and left. (They had no fencing over 5')

Then a week later about 8 very sick looking ponies were put in the pen next to mine. The BO would not contact the owner and request for a vet check to see if it was contagious, stating that the ponies were vaccinated and were fine. (All them had heavy discharge coming out of their eyes, eyes were swollen shut and looks lethargic/dull coated.

It took me a month....a long month to get someone to trailer our horses out of there.

If they're lying now, they're going to keep lying. But make sure you understand the original promises, differentiating between "we'll try" to "yes we will" Sometimes cheap board is not worth it. Its more trouble than anything else.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the story. Me and my fiancee are already thinking about boarding elsewhere for that exact reason. I was so happy when we first got there... then things went downhill from there. I am going to keep my eye on my horse and give them a little more time on whether to change their mind about certain things. I don't want this to turn into a horror story.


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Boarding is is sticky situation for both parties. You as a boarder want your horse to be top priority, have the best pasture and have free access to all the amenities that you think you deserve for your monthly payment. The BO wants to make a living - to do this the BO needs to have as many boarders as they can fit, do the least amount of work to keep everyone happy and have the least overhead. Yes, there are happy little private barns where the BO bends over backwards and treats your horse like one of their own, but there are fewer of those and they are harder to find. 

One of the hardest parts of boarding is sharing with others. The more boarders the more you have to share the arenas, trails, tack, grooming, wash areas etc... But without those boarders your BO won't have the money to build that new tack room. Its a catch 22 that is an integral part of it.

When you decide on a barn you need to pick the place based on what it is the day you see it. Everyone has dream projects they want to get done when they have the time and money. The BO might have honestly thought the tack area would be done, but hasn't gotten around to it. If you are unhappy with the barn on day 1, you can't trust it will be turned around by day 3 or day 365. Be somewhere you are happy and the additions will just be icing on the cake.

As for your horse - if it is that important to you to have a buddy you might need to start looking elsewhere. Very few BOs will put horses together strictly because an owner wants them to. I would love for my 2 horses to be pastured together, but my BO has seperate mare and gelding pastures so it won't happen. Yes, you are paying for it, but there are rules that the BO makes and you either follow them or find a different barn.

Fly mask - the BO at my old barn had everyone either go without or leave it on 24/7 because he didn't want to be bothered to do it. It isn't something the BO has to do. Full service means grain/hay, turnout, clean stalls, use of facilities. It doesn't mean blanketing, fly mask, hand walking when injured etc. Some barns don't include hold for vet/farrier if you can't be there. Some charge extra for stall horses when the are on 24/7 stall due to injury because of the extra cleaning required. These are all things that should be worked out before you move your horse. 

In the end, decide if you like the barn as is right now. If not, start looking for a new barn and use this as a learning experience. Ask more questions next time. If you are happy there, then stay and ask for a written contract and work out the terms. Good luck!


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.horseforum.com/members/22529/livestoride, thank you for that. It puts a lot o f things in perspective. Honestly, I did ask ALOT of questions. I guess I took taking someones word for it for granted. I will definitely look at the stables better. If I don't like it when I see it then I won't be talked into stabling there.

"What you see is what you get!"


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Livestoride... Great post!


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Just my $.02...

Sometimes full care DOES include blanketing and fly-masks...AND taking care of boo-boos...and other little things as they arise.

Most, unfortunately, do not.

Like anything else, it sometimes takes a while to find a "good" BO, a truly caring person who goes above and beyond for our horses. And when you find him/her? Bend over backwards to show them how much you appreciate everything they do!

Keep looking! They are out there....


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

I can definitely see why you are upset about being told one thing and another actually happening. I would think that the BO probably was aware that they weren't going to have another horse with yours unless the situation has changed since you first signed on with them. It's never a good feeling to have someone jerking you around. It never hurts to look around for something better. Like Daisy25 says, good BOs are out there. Mine in incredible. Not only does board include fly mask and blanket tending but she holds for the farrier/vet and administers medications without charging. I think the trick is to find someone who LOVES taking care of horses. Easier said than done... Don't be hard on yourself for all this, we've all had horsey misunderstandings (even if everyone doesn't want to admit it).


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

As you can see form these answers, definitions differ from person to person. I think its funny that you are mad because your horse DOESN"T have a buddy when 9 times out of 10 boarders want a 4.7 acre private turn out with 8ft pipe with no climb fencing, timothy/coastal grass with 2 shade trees, a wooden 3 sided shed lined with rubber (preferably red with a cute little cupola and horsey weather vane!) that has a fan that mists water, an automatic nelson waterer and a regular water trough so the horse has a "choice", with free choice hay, and absolutely, positively no mud! 

lol sorry for the joke/rant! There was clearly a misunderstanding. You wanted a buddy for your horse and she thought that this would be an acceptable arrangement until another boarder arrives. I doubt she is trying to deceive you... How long have you been there?


----------



## BarnBum (Oct 23, 2009)

I have boarded horses all my life, full care. Flymasks were NEVER a problem and cause more money to be paid. C'mon people it takes five seconds to put one on (unless the horse is weird about its face, which I can understand her not wanting to do it)

I think you're more upset about being lied to than her not giving your horse a pasture buddy. If he has one in the evening or all night, and can see horses the rest of the time I think he'll be okay. But I do not know your horse personally so I cant fully say whether he'll be okay about that. 
My older gelding is a grumpy old man, he beats up other horses. So he is turned out but shares a fence line with other horses. 4 acres with good grass is REALLY hard to find...so you may have to be flexible if you want a good place thats close by. 

I would talk to the owner. Talk about space for your tack. Do you have a trailer you can keep your tack in? 

Horse boarding is a public service, you have to meet the needs of the boarders who are paying you. Thats how it needs to be. If she's being disrespectful to you and your horses needs then you need to leave and go to a place who will repect the business you bring in. 

The barn is supposed to be a fun place for you and your horse, not a stressful environment.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I am very upset about feeling lied to. Not as much as I was before I posted this thread. I think she knows that I am not as happy as I was when I first talked to her. (The BO) My horse is very friendly and is usually low on the pecking order. He is old and I made it clear I wanted another horse out there with him. He gets upset and clingy when a horse isn't physically there. I spoke about the tack room. I questioned her about where I would put my stuff. I was told one thing and then they turned around and did another. So I put my trust in their word that things would happen.That made me upset. It did make me upset that I am the only boarder and all I asked is when they go out to catch him to put the fly mask on him in the morning and take it off when they feed at night. However, I didn't know at the time that usually costs extra. This is the first time I am actually boarding a horse with someone I do not know personally or is related to. This is definitely a different situation for me. I am concerned because what I thought was normal in horse care really isn't. Hopefully things will smooth out. Otherwise I will be asking a lot more questions the next stables I go to.

I appreciate all the advice and this really does open my eyes to a whole new world.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Stakie said:


> I spoke about the tack room. I questioned her about where I would put my stuff. I was told one thing and then they turned around and did another. So I put my trust in their word that things would happen.That made me upset.


I have one of those barns that is always building and growing and if you've looked at my other thread you'll learn that things almost never go as planned! I planned on riding in my covered arena by the end of this week.. HA! 

This economy/drought/crappy weather puts a hitch in a lot of peoples' giddy up!


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I should have figured as much. It was my mistake. I think I am going to make my own tack trunk to fix the problem. Trying not to be so upset about everything but it is hard.. since I have never gone through a situation like this.


----------



## BarnBum (Oct 23, 2009)

Stakie said:


> I should have figured as much. It was my mistake. I think I am going to make my own tack trunk to fix the problem. Trying not to be so upset about everything but it is hard.. since I have never gone through a situation like this.


I completely understand. Your horse is your baby, and if you're anything like me, you're entire world. My horse coliced, very minorly, was only out for a day before the vet said everything was perfectly fine. I had ulcers for six months afterward! You are very reasonable to want the best for your horse. We cant all afford uber barns!! 

If this place is good price/location wise than try to make it work. But remember the barn is supposed to be your fun place.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

That is the exact reason I am trying to make this work out. I want to be able to see him was much was possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Stakie, I think you need to breath and relax. Insisting you were intentionally deceived will make it so you can never be comfortable at this barn.

Livestoride made a truly wonderful post. Re-read it again and again.

No one lied to you. You and the barn owner simply have different views on what something means.
It was your job, as the person looking for some place to keep their horse, to make sure you and the barn owner are on the same page.
Your barn owner thinks 'having a buddy' means being able to see other horses. I am fine with this definition. If I was looking for a boarding place and my horse having another horse in the pasture at all times was important to me I would make sure I spell out just that. Not simply say I want my horse to have a buddy.




BarnBum said:


> I have boarded horses all my life, full care. Flymasks were NEVER a problem and cause more money to be paid. C'mon people it takes five seconds to put one on (unless the horse is weird about its face, which I can understand her not wanting to do it)


I kept my horse(s) boarded for most of my adult life (so slightly less years than the dinosaurs have been extinct). The one and only boarding barn that I kept them at that included fly masks on and off was a tiny back yard facility. One that was more keeping your horse with a friend than a boarding facility. All other places were either pay extra or leave it on 24/7. 

Five seconds? Really? It take me longer than that to put fly masks on my three at home. Add that the OP's horse is pasture kept. Applying the fly mask requires one to catch the horse first. 

When you run/own a boarding facility you have to remember anything you agree to do for one person you will end up having to do for all the people.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I went over very thouroughly before I moved to the barn what I meant about buddy. However I am just going to suck it up and deal with it for the time being. 

As for the fly mask, yes five seconds. My horse is very easy to catch and never gives me a hard time. I am past that however. I will just take it off and put it on for extended periods of time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Stakie, why not shop for land and keep your horse yourself? You sound like the type of boarder who would be much happier not boarding.

Then you can realize how quickly what one person thinks is a five second job adds up to eaten time.



Starline, I have to say I totally loved your post. I totally agree. I was shocked to read that someone was complaining that their horse did not have a buddy to share their paddock. The vast majority of boarders are complaining that their horse has to share their paddock/grass/run in.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

At some point I will get some land. Just not in the plans at the moment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Alwaysbehind's is another post worth reading and re-reading a few times. 

Stakie, you now need to get past your anger and disappointment and move on. I suggest you take some time to write down the issues that need to be formalized in a contract and make an appointment to create a clearer contract with the barn owner. The owner may have limited experience with boarders as well and so this would be an exercise that benefits both of you. Here are some of the things that should be addressed in the contract:

- where and how long your horse is turned out
- how many horses (max) and (min) will your horse be turned out with
- what type of feed and how much is to be provided by and fed by the barn owner ( consider grain, supplements, mineral blocks, etc)
- blanketing, fly mask, bandage service
- temporary access to stalls, barn, wash areas etc.
- veterninary care (who barn owner calls in an emergency (ie you or vet first) and cost of bandaging or additional vet care if needed)
- farrier service ( does the barn owner hold your horse?)
- where you can store your tack / place your own tack box, extra food, treats, etc.
- where / when you can ride on the property 
- hours - some owners don't want people coming / going early or late
- cancellation conditions of the contract ( do you have to give 1 month's notice or pay up front one month?)

I am sure I left out a few items, but I think these are all important. I have also had each of these items addressed in every boarding contract I have ever had. The barn owner may also have a few items to add. Remember, you are paying for access and services on someone else's property. You must be crystal clear in writing what you are paying for. If it isn't written down, you cannot assume you are entitled to a service or privilege. 

Once you have this worked out you then need to focus on building a good and positive relationship with the barn owner. If handled well, this will be an opportunity to do just that.



Alwaysbehind said:


> Stakie, I think you need to breath and relax. Insisting you were intentionally deceived will make it so you can never be comfortable at this barn.
> 
> Livestoride made a truly wonderful post. Re-read it again and again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Is your horse freaking out about being alone, or is he standing around and grazing like normal? If he doesn't care, why should YOU get bent out of shape about it? 

The only reason I would be upset was if the horse was herd bound and went nuts without a companion. That can lead to injury, overheating, and other unpleasant things. Otherwise, I don't see what the big deal is. Learn to pick your battles.

I think it is a little dumb that the chick won't take ten seconds out of her day to put a fly mask on your horse. But I wouldn't be super mad about it, either.


----------

